# Famous 3000= X-series!!!



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

FYI- Check out the thread on HP. It looks like the Famous 3000 cigars are the X-Series made by United Tobacco for Oliva. I had to order a bundle of the Robusto's AKA: Boomer cigars. You guys better get them before their gone. I just smoked my first boomer tonight thanks to Donweb and it was VERY tasty.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Hp?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ive found the famous line to be very good smokes for the $$.. I also enjoy the Value line Dominican #200's...
Scott


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

RumblePen said:


> Hp?


HP is another cigar forum; Herfers Paradise

Thanks for the info, might need to try the Famous 3000s. Could someone PM me a link to that thread on HP please?

-Matt-


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Isn't this interesting...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

what is the link?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/FN3


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta buy a bundle since George got me hooked on them. I didn't have mine until after they fell off the map, so I was afraid I'd never get a chance to own a box, but here they are. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Gotta buy a bundle since George got me hooked on them. I didn't have mine until after they fell off the map, so I was afraid I'd never get a chance to own a box, but here they are. Thanks for the tip!


i am buying some bundles today. is it too good to be true? :r


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Gotta buy a bundle since George got me hooked on them. I didn't have mine until after they fell off the map, so I was afraid I'd never get a chance to own a box, but here they are. Thanks for the tip!


No problem bro! I only had one that was gifted to me (Thanks Donweb) and it was one of the best smokes I've ever had. They have great balance and flavor. I also like the size and shape of the robusto's. I wish I had more money to buy a bundle of the torpedos. Oh well.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I'm in for 2 bundles today; one of the Robusto and one of the Torpedos. Thanks for the post.

The guy who "verified" these are Series X on HP is Humberto Gonzalez, a distributor/mfr rep in Bethlehem, PA. http://www.cigahs.com. Although you have to fault the guy for representing Tamboril, he also has La Perla and Padilla.

-Matt-


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm intrigued by the circumstances here. So after the legal issues, they pop up in the form of an unbanded bundle for a cut rate. I'm assuming this means they dumped inventory to make up for their legal bills. But are they still making more? They seem too well liked to just stop.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

NCatron said:


> I'm intrigued by the circumstances here. So after the legal issues, they pop up in the form of an unbanded bundle for a cut rate. I'm assuming this means they dumped inventory to make up for their legal bills. But are they still making more? They seem too well liked to just stop.


from what I understand, Olivia rolled them for somebody else then stopped suplying them when it hit the fan. They probably had backed up inventory that they dropped on Famous. I'm in for 2 bundles .. if they're as good as people say and they taste like the X I'll be in for more. You can't beat the price.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like Famous is going to have a run on these today.

I am in for 2 bundles.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I ordered a bundle today and my order confirmation email lists it as a natural wrapper.

Ordered Item Extended Price
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto
1 BUND 20 Natural 5 x 54 @ 35.95 35.95

---------
Sub-total 35.95
Shipping 0.00
=========
TOTAL 35.95
Visa -35.95
=========
BALANCE DUE 0.00

Famous Smoke Shop, Inc.

_* I hope that is a mistake. Doesn't match with the X boomers I know and love.*_


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I ordered a bundle today and my order confirmation email lists it as a natural wrapper.
> 
> Ordered Item Extended Price
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I hope it's not a mistake either. I did notice that the X torpedos are 52 ring guage and the Famous 3000 torpedos are listed as 54 ring guage. Just a thought.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I hope they are good cause I just had Famous throw a bundle in with my order.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

from the picture on famous' website that looks like the proper color. The Series X by EO was not a maduro process wrapper, it was a natural wrapper


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> No problem bro! I only had one that was gifted to me (Thanks Donweb) and it was one of the best smokes I've ever had. They have great balance and flavor. I also like the size and shape of the robusto's. I wish I had more money to buy a bundle of the torpedos. Oh well.


turnabout is fair play. i thank you, for the link.

i'm in for two bundles of the "boomers"


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

can someone confirm the the natural/maduro issue and the size discrepencie? I want to order these, but want to be sure its the same sticks.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm in for 1.......boy I'm over budget this month.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

I just sneaked over to HP and they have a frenzy going on over there bout these, made me want to buy a few more bundles.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Lance said:


> can someone confirm the the natural/maduro issue and the size discrepencie? I want to order these, but want to be sure its the same sticks.


As soon as I receive mine I will let you know. Maybe you could call them if that is not soon enough.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the lead!

_____
rm


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Lance said:


> can someone confirm the the natural/maduro issue and the size discrepencie? I want to order these, but want to be sure its the same sticks.


Their Feb 2006 catalog says they have an Ecuadorian Habano Wrapper, Nicaraguan Filler and Binder.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

How would you guys compare these with the JDN Antanos (stregnth, flavor, etc..)?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

smokemifyagotem said:


> How would you guys compare these with the JDN Antanos (stregnth, flavor, etc..)?


Not an easy comparision. Less raw harsh strength. More flavorful and rich.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

I had planned on ordering a bundle of the robusto size at the link, but can't get past the allow cookies page!!

All preference settings were at allow all cookies, tried on both firefox and IE, but get same stopping point!!

Guess the site does not like me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Talked with famous managment today and they assured me that these are not Oliva Series X. They are not Oliva tobacco.

Have not had them but people say they are great cigars either way. no matter who makes them or what tobacco is used. RJT


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

RJT said:


> Talked with famous managment today and they assured me that these are not Oliva Series X. They are not Oliva tobacco.
> 
> Have not had them but people say they are great cigars either way. no matter who makes them or what tobacco is used. RJT


Argghhh! Ah well, for less than $2 each I can handle it, but it woulda been so nice!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

RJT said:


> Talked with famous managment today and they assured me that these are not Oliva Series X. They are not Oliva tobacco.
> 
> Have not had them but people say they are great cigars either way. no matter who makes them or what tobacco is used. RJT


Well CRAP!! I smoked my one and only series X to see if I liked them to determine if I should order a bundle and now it's gone. I really liked the Oliva but for $35.00 how can you go wrong with a good Nicaraguan. I guess I'll still buy more if the're good or maybe I'll save my cash and buy some Padron 2000's next.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm interested in seeing what Altbier says about them. ...he is the patron saint of Series X boomers.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

George gave me a Boomer in the NST. I was going to smoke it as soon as I saw this thread. I haven't tried it before 'cause I don't want to freeze for 2 hours. I was going to smoke it later this week since it is unseaonably mild. Now I think I will wait as see what George says also. If they are not the same they will be around for a while. 
No hurry.....
I'm still wanting to try the Boomer bad though!


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

It still could be that they can't tell you what they are, and that they are infact Series X.

Either way, I hope they're still around when ready to buy more cigars. The double coronas look like a good deal.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> It still could be that they can't tell you what they are, and that they are infact Series X.
> 
> Either way, I hope they're still around when ready to buy more cigars. The double coronas look like a good deal.


I'm thinking that may be the case. I doubt that they would be allowed to say what they are after a heated legal battle. That is probably one of the orders of the Court.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

From what i see, they have a good chance of being the same cigars. If that is the case, these babies have some age on them from being held hostage since last summer.

ill smoke them side by side and see. i am still hoping ut wins the court case and the series x comes back.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think they should just re-release the same blend, use the same graphics, & call it the "Y." 

One ad campaign could be......Y? Because we like you! Course they would probably get sued by Disney then.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

nah, they should rename them opus M


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I think they should just re-release the same blend, use the same graphics, & call it the "Y."
> 
> One ad campaign could be......Y? Because we like you! Course they would probably get sued by Disney then.


That is pretty funny. It sounds like a good ad campaign! and Disney or someone else probably would sue.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My bundles just arrived. I gave one of the robustos a sniff. Dang .... these smell good. A bit of a box press that I wouldn't expect to see in a cigar that lived it's life in a bundle. I'm looking forward to burning one soon.


----------



## Topher449 (Jan 17, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> My bundles just arrived. I gave one of the robustos a sniff. Dang .... these smell good. A bit of a box press that I wouldn't expect to see in a cigar that lived it's life in a bundle. I'm looking forward to burning one soon.


 are we there yet? how much longer? i have to go to....work, uggg.
just couldn't resist. look forward to reading what you think, sean. charge em. :w 
topher.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I think its a crazy coincidence that these are only offered in the same exact sizes as the series X was offered in.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Lance said:


> I think its a crazy coincidence that these are only offered in the same exact sizes as the series X was offered in.


There is one discrepancy. The Series X's torpedo's are listed as 52 ring guage and the 300's are listed as 54 ring guage. I don't know if it's a typo or what.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> There is one discrepancy. The Series X's torpedo's are listed as 52 ring guage and the 300's are listed as 54 ring guage. I don't know if it's a typo or what.


probably because of the oval shape they had, measure it one way or the other and get two different answers.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

also, on both top25 and the website for series x it is actually listed as a 54 ring gauge.

Where did you get 52 from?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

altbier said:


> probably because of the oval shape they had, measure it one way or the other and get two different answers.


That makes sense.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Lance said:


> also, on both top25 and the website for series x it is actually listed as a 54 ring gauge.
> 
> Where did you get 52 from?


From Bonitasmokeshop.com


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Well I smoked one of the robustos on the way home tonight and here are my impressions. I took off the cello and left it 5 hours or so at 67% ... so pretty much OTT.

Really nice construction, clean wrappers, excellent caps, the wrappers smell great. The construction is really nice, held ash 2 inches before I knocked it off ... didn't want it falling in my lap as I was driving but I daresay I could have gotten over half of the cigar as ash. Ligero leaves burn coal black ... burn was impeccible. The taste was excellent for a 2 dollar nicaraguan. I only smoked a pair of the boomers probably 6+ months ago, so I can't comment on whether they taste like the series X ... but they have nice body, smooth flavorful Nicaraguan taste, and are built like good quality firsts. 

Probably the best sub-$2 smoke I've had in a long, long time.

Conclusion: buy and smoke.


----------



## Zed (May 22, 2004)

Going to grab some of these :z


----------



## Prolene (Jan 25, 2006)

Ordered a bundle of the torps. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

my "boomers" came today. they look pretty.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Well I ordered a bundle of Presidentes. Looks like everyone is wild about the robustos and torpedos, how where the Series X double coronas? Or whatever they were called.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Lance said:


> my "boomers" came today. they look pretty.


Just let me know if you don't want them. I'll gladly take them off your hands if you decide that you don't like them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sam got 80 of these in today. Just finished smoking the toro. These are the real deal. (X Boomer's without the bands). Sweet, rich, hour and 40 minutes of pure Nic. heaven. If you can find a better $ 2.00 cigar buy em all. 

Sam and Doug are clicking away as I type on the Famous site.

Great catch. Thanks!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just ordered a bundle of Robusto's.Like I needed more Cigars. Thanks Alot!(No really)


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Just ordered a bundle of Robusto's.Like I needed more Cigars. Thanks Alot!(No really)


:tpd: They had me at "free shipping"


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> :tpd: They had me at "free shipping"


:r Thanks! I needed a good laugh.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

i had to get in on this deal. I love a deal and this sounded like a good one!

4 bundles heading my way! 
Got two each of the robustos and Toro's. I like bigger cigar sizes... 

thanks for the find, i'm looking forward to try these!

now i got to go and build me a cooleador because my 5 Humis are jam-packed!


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!

I have always wanted to try these and thought I may not ever get a chance. But a bundle for less than $40 shipped, thats a steal.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Just got my boomers today and I must agree they certainly look and smell like the real deal. I'll try a few tomorrow on my fishing expedition.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I received my bundle of Boomers yesterday. I have only had a handful of Series X in the past and my first experience wasn't a good one. The cigar was a little young. But with Altbiers glowing review of them, I gave them another shot and had a much better result. They were really hard to find around here and I didn't want to buy a full box so I haven't had the opportunity to smoke many. So, the Series X profile is not ingrained on my palate. With that said, this bundle of Famous 3000's looked so tasty that I couldn't wait to try one. What a surprise this was. I don't know that I have ever had a cigar of this calibur for the price. If these are not Series X, they can stand on their own just fine. Great burn, great flavor and I would recommend to anyone to pick up a bundle of these fine sticks. They are ready to smoke right out of the bundle.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I was hoping to get mine today, but they screwed up my new address with my billing addy and now UPS is trying to figure out where I am.

Hopefully Monday


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Got a bundle of the robusto size inbound on Tuesday (according to tracking control). Looking forward to giving these a try, and maybe having some to put back for aging!!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm supposed to get my shipment today... But the UPS website says that there is a weather delay...


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I just received my bundle of Robusto's. They look very nice. I'm going to let them sit in the humi for a week and then I'm going to torch em!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Well my first post on the site and for a good reason. WOW, these sticks are great. I am on my 3rd one in three days and have 4 more bundles on the way. A domestic that my buddy Da Klugs likes, it must be good.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I just smoked a Robusto today and I've got to say, Excellent Cigar! Thanks again.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine showed up after I had left to go hang with jesterva~!

Going to go drive around in the peugeot and smoke one. 

Cheers!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Got my 6X60 fat ones in friday. They are a big fat box pressed smoke. They look to be first's unlike other bundles I have purchased in the past. Can't wait to light 'em up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Interesting little smokes. Got my Robustos in today. First reaction at sniffing one of these was that this would be way too full bodied for my liking.

However, being past the newbie stage where I took my first impressions to heart (a jab at myself, not at any particular newbie), I decided to burn one of these fresh from the shipper.

Very impressive for a $2.00 stick (actually $1.75). So, far, reminds me more of Torano's Signature sticks more than anything else. I think I will have to invest in a bundle of Torps, next. Thanks to George for the link and the push.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Interesting little smokes. Got my Robustos in today. First reaction at sniffing one of these was that this would be way too full bodied for my liking.

However, being past the newbie stage where I took my first impressions to heart (a jab at myself, not at any particular newbie), I decided to burn one of these fresh from the shipper.

Very impressive for a $2.00 stick (actually $1.75). So, far, reminds me more of Torano's Signature sticks more than anything else. I think I will have to invest in a bundle of Torps, next. Thanks to George for the link and the push.

Can't wait for these to settle down and age a little!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I had one yesterday. Quite enjoyable and a really nice almost full bodied cigar. Excellent construction and draw, i think these are an absolute steal.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

par said:


> I had one yesterday. Quite enjoyable and a really nice almost full bodied cigar. Excellent construction and draw, i think these are an absolute steal.


I am up to 240 in house and I am sure some time next year when I smoke them all I will regret not getting more...


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Simplified said:


> I am up to 240 in house and I am sure some time next year when I smoke them all I will regret not getting more...


:r that buying style sounds familiar. you wouldn't happen to have access to a humi at your workplace would you??


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

My Presidentes just came in, and I don't know why they're rated so low on Famous's website. I'm smoking one off the truck and it's burning beautifully and tastes great. Call me cukoo but it tastes a helluva lot like a Padron 64.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> :r that buying style sounds familiar. you wouldn't happen to have access to a humi at your workplace would you??


My boy has been keeping the blue prints to himself, I think we both have issues. Construction starts soon!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I had my first stick today out of the 2 bundles I ordered, this one was the torp. I REALLY hope these aren't the remaining Series X cigars and Famous can keep offering them year after year.. This was an outstanding cigar and a great smoking experience. A very full flavor stick, and unlike most of the inexpensive sticks I buy, it had multidimensional flavor, with changeups through its length. Lots of good Nic "ghetto twang" and black pepper. I also tasted pronounced coffee, chocolate and chamomile. There was a nice clover honey sweetness to balance the strength so it was never overwhelming. Hopefully I get some more cash and space in my humi to pick up more bundles before Sam buys them all!

-Matt-


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

smoked one yesterday, tasted and smelled like peanuts and cocoa. Extremely heavy on the peanut smell actually.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had my first from a bundle of the robustos yesterday. It was terrible, don't buy any (until I've picked up a few more ).


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent tasting, one if not the best in its class of smokes. A bit on the strong side but oh what a feeling!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Had a robusto for breakfast this morning. 
Thank you all for the heads up, this is a yummy smoke. It's things like this that make Club Stogie so great.
Thanks again friends.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

OK, you guys talked me into it.....bundle of Robustos on order!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Smoked my first today, it was delicious. Me and 3 other friends are going to split a few bundles.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Dreaming .....


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Dreaming .....


You still get free shipping with 800 bundles, nice. Just set the pallet down in the drive way please.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW 16,000 sticks! you had better dream up one heck of a humidor!

This board is the best thing to ever happen for a newbie smoker. I would have never guessed that such and inexpensive, flavorful, almost universally well liked stick existed for under $2.00. I havn't tried any yet, but as soon as I get some room I will for sure.
I am smoking a SP double mad right now. I heard about how good it was on another thread and I can't believe it is only $2.00 either.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Dreaming .....


Can I be your friend?:w


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey it's comforting to know they have that many in stock. If I enjoy mine I will buy a few more bundles.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

While we are dreaming... It appears they have an ample supply.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

FYI-I just ordered 2 more bundles of the robustos and they stated that there are only 262 more bundles of the robustos and they don't see anything in their computers regarding getting anymore.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I don't know how I missed this thread but after reading it I just ordered myself a bundle of Torpedos 


Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Any links to the story behind these cigars? I tried the search function and they are referred to in many threads, but I can't find the complete story.

They seem to be universally recommended, so I ordered a couple of bundles. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Once these are gone they gone, at that price anyway. I wouldn't doubt that the blend will be used again, but they'll be bright enough to leave the X off them the next time.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> My Presidentes just came in, and I don't know why they're rated so low on Famous's website. I'm smoking one off the truck and it's burning beautifully and tastes great. Call me cukoo but it tastes a helluva lot like a Padron 64.


I just got my Presidentes in today also. I tend to agree with the Padron comparison. I am a Padron nut and have to say I wouldnt give them up for these but its dang close for the money. The ash is not quite as firm but everything else is pretty close. I have to say IMO one of if not the best bang for the buck NC's sticks going. Will be ordering more of these and hope the stay in production with the same blend and construction. RJT


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

My god guys. I had no idea when I started this thread that it would be so popular. I'm glad everyone else is enjoying these as much as I am.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just got my order in, also, for the boomers. Thanks for the tip, man.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, I finally got my boomers back from my house and compared these 300's to the real deal. I have a feeling they are not the same cigars. while the 3000's are good, they were inconsisitent through the bundle, I have now smoked 50 of them lol. They may have beem series x filllers, but the wrapper is different, close but different. my x boomers have a sweeter taste to them. It could be because of age, but the 3000's are a touch more harsh. good cigars for the price, but not 100% series x. thats my :2


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

FINALLY cracked and ordered a bundle of robustos. If these taste anything close to an padron anny I will be racing to the computer to order more. Heck, for $35 a bundle, as long as they don't taste like these Cremosas I hear of I will be ordering more!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> I have now smoked 50 of them


My mind is boggled. I smoke maybe that many cigars in an entire year.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

NCatron said:


> My mind is boggled. I smoke maybe that many cigars in an entire year.


lol, for the last month I have had nothing to do but take long walks or drives in the country while smoking cigars. Hopefully I land a job soon and my cigar smoking witll be cut back, but it has been a wonderful stress release enjoying my cigars.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

altbier said:


> lol, for the last month I have had nothing to do but take long walks or drives in the country while smoking cigars. Hopefully I land a job soon and my cigar smoking witll be cut back, but it has been a wonderful stress release enjoying my cigars.


I was off work for a coupla months....December & January. I'm such a nose smoker that my sinuses still haven't recovered.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I was off work for a coupla months....December & January. I'm such a nose smoker that my sinuses still haven't recovered.


i hear ya, it will e a few months before I have tastebuds again, I was drawing some cigars so fast I burned my tongue a few times. but now I have cut back, so all is good.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I smoked a robusto in this line last night that was gifted to me by RJose. What an excellent stick, especially for under $2!!!!! I just got off the phone with Famous - ordered several bundles. This is a cigar that you'd be glad to smoke at any occasion as well as give to your not-so-regular cigar smoking friends.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I've smoked a couple of these now, and closest cigar I can compare them to is te La Gloria de Cubana Serie R. Great smoke for the price...perfect for sharing with friends.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Had my first last night....tasty!!!! So good that I mentoned to the wife that I was going to get another bundle. She said she didn't understand why, since I just got a bundle last week. What part of $35 for 20 GOOD cigars dosen't she understand?!!!!!.....anyway, I like 'em allot!!!!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got 40 more in the mail yesterday.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

My robustos arrived today. They look good! Will wait a few days to let them settle and spark on up. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mine came today, and I smoked one already. If it taste this good now, can't wait til they've sat a week. Great cigar.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, the web site didn't say anything about low numbers yet. I ordered a bundle of torpedos, between Svillekid and this thread, I felt I had to. This is like blood in water around sharks!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> Well, the web site didn't say anything about low numbers yet. I ordered a bundle of torpedos, between Svillekid and this thread, I felt I had to. This is like blood in water around sharks!


I did the same thing. I'd read about them long enough, had to get some. Ordered the Torps and Robustos. I'm so easily influenced by peer pressure.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I think I may just have to get a "bundle" of these. From the sounds of it I won't be disapointed at all .


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

drevim said:


> I did the same thing. I'd read about them long enough, had to get some. Ordered the Torps and Robustos. I'm so easily influenced by peer pressure.


We're so weak.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> I did the same thing. I'd read about them long enough, had to get some. Ordered the Torps and Robustos. I'm so easily influenced by peer pressure.


He then spreads his "illness" to me in the form of a split....


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I had another one last night. It's was excellent. I may go and hit up another bundle of torpedos tonight...


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

So they guys are good OTT? and don't need the rest period like some other bundles?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

woobie said:


> So they guys are good OTT? and don't need the rest period like some other bundles?


No rest period needed bro. They taste great the day you get them.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Just had my first last night... really tasty cigar. Even if it isn't Series X, it's still the best price/performance cigar I've had recently.


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it was the grande robsto par sent me as part of my noob trade. very good cigar, I just have to wait for a week more or so to get some, my wife all over me about the fact I keep buying from cbid


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

yes thats one of the sticks i sent you. It's pretty good isn't it?


----------



## Sweet Nectar (Feb 13, 2006)

Well fellas...I don't know much, but I do know that when you hairy gorillas all agree then I better not stay waitin' in tha' wings. I ordered some Rubostos...looking forward to tryin' 'em out. 

Later Stogilators! :sl


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Ok, i'm nuts or something.

i just decided to pick up another bundle of these nice sticks and you know what, within 15 minutes or so i realized that i just ordered another 5 boxes. 4 of the famous 3000's and 1 box of Fire torpedo. I had the torpedo in a NST and i really liked it...

this is a downhill slope!

-Par


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Received my first bundle of torps today, damn they smell good! Will smoke some of them over the weekend and likely order another bundle, or two, or three, ...

-Dion


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I got my first couple of bundles earlier this week. For the same reason as previous posters...peer pressure. I got the torps and Robbies. Had a robbie OTT, and damn these things are good. I can only imagine these get better with some age and settling from the trip. Will have to try the Torp over the weekend. First the Tampas and now the Famous...I guess I'm becoming a bundles whore. At least the price offsets my other spending..right???


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Seen this post while lurking a few weeks back. wonder if my friend got around to order us a bundle of robustos????


----------



## Sweet Nectar (Feb 13, 2006)

My Robustos came in and I had to jump on them. They Definitely live up to the hype. Very good stick for $1.75. Dang! 

Later Stogilators!


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

First let me start off by saying I finally smoked one of the robustos I got 2 weeks ago and they DO live up to the hype. To me they taste kind of like a cross between a JDN Antano (but less harsh) and a PAM (but a little less refined). I would not be upset If I paid $70-80 for these..

Has anyone tried more than one size of these? If so, do they all taste the same (same blend)? I want to order a few more bundles other than the robusto, but if they taste any different I'll just stick to what I know... 

Thanks,
Smokem


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

smokemifyagotem said:


> First let me start off by saying I finally smoked one of the robustos I got 2 weeks ago and they DO live up to the hype. To me they taste kind of like a cross between a JDN Antano (but less harsh) and a PAM (but a little less refined). I would not be upset If I paid $70-80 for these..
> 
> Has anyone tried more than one size of these? If so, do they all taste the same (same blend)? I want to order a few more bundles other than the robusto, but if they taste any different I'll just stick to what I know...
> 
> ...


I got the Torps and Robbies, and have tried both. I personally, with my horribly unrefined pallate, couldn't taste much of a difference between the 2. You just get more of the goodness in a bigger stick. I'm not sure why the ratings are different on the Famous website, short of some people prefer certain sizes. I haven't tried a JDN or PAM, so I can't give a fair comparison, but I know I like these bundle bastages....ALOT!!!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Adjusting for inflation, Thomas Marshall finally got his wish. These are damn fine cigars. I hope they continue to be made available.

_____
rm


----------

